# Backdrops and Backgrounds



## aurabackdrops (Jun 6, 2005)

Aura Backdrops is a supplier of the highest quality muslin photography backdrops and backgrounds that is dedicated to provide you with the customer service that you deserve.  Our high quality products will give you the professional look that your studio needs.


----------



## Digital Matt (Jun 6, 2005)

Spam, and the sad thing is, you aren't even good at it.  Where is the link to your coveted website?


----------

